# FS: HKS Exhaust for Cooper



## [email protected] (May 24, 2006)

Hi all!

I have a HKS Exhaust that I am selling for Mini Cooper only. Comes with all hardware and gaskets. 

Retail pricing is $495.00. On sale for $395.00 plus tax and installation. 

I realize that this is a Japanese brand name exhaust but it does not sound loud or "ricey". 

Warranty is 1 year on the exhaust system.

Please contact me if interested or would like to setup an appointment.


----------

